# Ricciardi: "Delta PLUS in Italia nel 2022. Contagia come varicella."



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2021)

Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.

"Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2021)

La delta premium quando invece?


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."



Ahahahhahahahahahah daje! 

Comunque, fateci caso. Fino a poco tempo fa i tamponi erano la salvezza assoluta. Tamponavano anche in mezzo alla strada, praticamente. Ora sono diventati il male assoluto! E' LA SCENZA, bellezza!


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

quando andavo alle superiori c'era il professore di fisica che diceva di essere più intelligente della calcolatrice ("L'abbiamo creata noi, quindi siamo superiori") e faceva tutto a mente, peraltro al compito era vietato usarla.
ora sembra che un virus, anch'esso di origine artificiale come il calcolatore automatico, sia più intelligente degli scienziati e reagisca in modo imprevisto ai goffi tentativi di braccarlo.
qualcosa è andato storto...a meno che non fosse tutto previsto


----------



## bmb (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


Pala e piccone ti ci vorrebbero. Dovresti fare 2 mesi in miniera, non ad aspettare il virus.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


Onestamente ho letto un articolo 3 giorni fa riguardo a questa variante, e non dicono "non è più pericolosa", ma diceva chiaramente "è meno pericolosa"


----------



## princeps (22 Novembre 2021)

Ma dell'India che hanno poco più del 30% di popolazione vaccinata e hanno (secondo i dati) più meno gli stessi contagi dell'Italia non si dice più nulla?


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La delta premium quando invece?


Dopo la premium ci sarà la Gold che ci trasforma in scimmioni dorati come goku


----------



## Prealpi (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


Questa è uno delle tante assurdità, trasparenza zero, quanto di quello che afferma è vero o è solo di comodo, non esiste nemmeno il contraddittorio...


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


Finirà che per muoversi toccherà essere vaccinati e tamponati..ma del resto I numeri del nord Europa sono inequivocabili


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Ma dell'India che hanno poco più del 30% di popolazione vaccinata e hanno (secondo i dati) più meno gli stessi contagi dell'Italia non si dice più nulla?


In estate praticamente non si faceva altro che parlare dell'India, morte devastazione, fosse comuni, ora più niente. Sparita da mesi dalle notizie...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>



Quella è la Evo, non la plus 
Ci sei mai salito su una Evo?


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella è la Evo, non la plus
> Ci sei mai salito su una Evo?



Cavolo! Eccolo il nome della prossima! Delta Evo. Evo come "Evoluzione" del vairus. A livello di marketing, una genialata!

Qualcuno conosce la mail del lab di Wuhan così glielo suggerisco?!


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quella è la Evo, non la plus
> Ci sei mai salito su una Evo?



Sono stato su una S4.


----------



## Love (22 Novembre 2021)

invece di fare tante chiacchiere facessero l'obbligo vaccinale....stop


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

Love ha scritto:


> invece di fare tante chiacchiere facessero l'obbligo vaccinale..


se lo facessero poi si scoprirebbe che la faccenda continua anche così, come si evince in comunità del tutto vaccinate, capisci sia sconveniente per loro
meglio tenere la gente in questa stagnante trincea di perenne covid e far ingurgitare man mano porcate prima inaccettabili


----------



## princeps (22 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se lo facessero poi si scoprirebbe che la faccenda continua anche così, capisci sia sconveniente


se lo fai come in Austria a Febbraio poco prima della primavera inevitabilmente caleranno i contagi per effetto del cambio di stagione


----------



## Marilson (22 Novembre 2021)

si ma diamola tutta la notizia, Ricciardi ha anche detto "anche questa e' nata in Inghilterra, dove continuano a fare disastri". Se il "disastro" significa essere tornati nel 2019, perche' continuo a ripetere la pandemia da Covid 19 in Inghilterra e' F-I-N-I-T-A, ben vengano altri disastri. 

P.s. io la mascherina la uso solo quando vado in Italia ora.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Novembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono stato su una S4.



Che invidia. Ma solo salito su o ti sei fatto anche un bel giro? 
Uno dei miei migliori amici ha una Evo con motore del gruppo B. Ha tipo 450cv e mi ha detto che deve arrivare a 500. 
Ogni volta che ci andiamo a fare un giro, mi bagno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si ma diamola tutta la notizia, Ricciardi ha anche detto "anche questa e' nata in Inghilterra, dove continuano a fare disastri". Se il "disastro" significa essere tornati nel 2019, perche' continuo a ripetere la pandemia da Covid 19 in Inghilterra e' F-I-N-I-T-A, ben vengano altri disastri.
> 
> P.s. io la mascherina la uso solo quando vado in Italia ora.



Non ho riportato quel passaggio in quanto vera e propria fake news di Ricciardi. In Italia le news sull'Inghilterra vengono manipolate e storpiate.
Anch'io ho parenti inglesi e mi riferiscono le tue stesse cose.


----------



## Marilson (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ho riportato quel passaggio in quanto vera e propria fake news di Ricciardi. In Italia le news sull'Inghilterra vengono manipolate e storpiate.
> Anch'io ho parenti inglesi e mi riferiscono le tue stesse cose.



la vogliamo dire tutta? Aggiungiamo allora il seguente:

1) La sottovariante della delta chiamata AY.1 circola da giugno con casi certificati in Portogallo, Giappone e Stati Uniti oltre che UK. Quindi non capisco tutta questa certezza nel dire che e' nata qui.

2) L'Italia ha una capacita' di laboratorio di analisi nettamente inferiore al Regno Unito, meno tamponi e soprattutto meno sequenziamenti. Quindi in Italia e' possibile che ci siano varianti emergenti non tracciate che stanno gia' circolando. Se noi riportiamo casi da nuove varianti, e' solo perche' siamo piu' bravi a trovarle, non significa che negli altri paesi non succeda lo stesso.


----------



## princeps (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> la vogliamo dire tutta? Aggiungiamo allora il seguente:
> 
> 1) La sottovariante della delta chiamata AY.1 circola da giugno con casi certificati in Portogallo, Giappone e Stati Uniti oltre che UK. Quindi non capisco tutta questa certezza nel dire che e' nata qui.
> 
> 2) L'Italia ha una capacita' di laboratorio di analisi nettamente inferiore al Regno Unito, meno tamponi e soprattutto meno sequenziamenti. Quindi in Italia e' possibile che ci siano varianti emergenti non tracciate che stanno gia' circolando. Se noi riportiamo casi da nuove varianti, e' solo perche' siamo piu' bravi a trovarle, non significa che negli altri paesi non succeda lo stesso.


esatto, ma queste cose come fa non a saperle ? è ignorante o in malafede?


----------



## Prealpi (22 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> esatto, ma queste cose come fa non a saperle ? è ignorante o in malafede?


Ahimè, credo che sia entrambe le cose che hai scritto, e noi siamo nelle mani di queste persone


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si ma diamola tutta la notizia, Ricciardi ha anche detto "anche questa e' nata in Inghilterra, dove continuano a fare disastri". Se il "disastro" significa essere tornati nel 2019, perche' continuo a ripetere la pandemia da Covid 19 in Inghilterra e' F-I-N-I-T-A, ben vengano altri disastri.
> 
> P.s. io la mascherina la uso solo quando vado in Italia ora.


Distruggere gli affari è il disastro, non un disastro.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Che invidia. Ma solo salito su o ti sei fatto anche un bel giro?
> Uno dei miei migliori amici ha una Evo con motore del gruppo B. Ha tipo 450cv e mi ha detto che deve arrivare a 500.
> Ogni volta che ci andiamo a fare un giro, mi bagno



Sì, magari. Solo passeggero.


----------



## admin (22 Novembre 2021)

*BASTA. RESTATE ON*


----------



## gabri65 (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

Il passo più esilarante dell'intervista di Gualtiero Ricciardi, detto Wallter, è "potremmo avere una buona primavera e un'ottima estate 2022"

esattamente quanto successo nel 2020 senza vaccini e nel 2021 con pochi vaccinati e senza green pass....da notare come i termini "autunno e inverno" ormai siano tabù
siamo in una sorta di letargo dove l'autunno e l'inverno sono propedeutici al risveglio primaverile

nuova normalità: 6 mesi vita - 6 mesi resistenza mode on / feste comandate ---> pericolo imminente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> Il passo più esilarante dell'intervista di Gualtiero Ricciardi, detto Wallter, è "potremmo avere una buona primavera e un'ottima estate 2022"
> 
> esattamente quanto successo nel 2020 e nel 2021....


"Veggente " il nuovo lavoro del 2020 in poi  
dov'è puoi sbagliare ma i soldi arrivano lo stesso


----------



## Manue (22 Novembre 2021)

Io attendo la versione V6 turbo ibrido...


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si ma diamola tutta la notizia, Ricciardi ha anche detto "anche questa e' nata in Inghilterra, dove continuano a fare disastri". Se il "disastro" significa essere tornati nel 2019, *perche' continuo a ripetere la pandemia da Covid 19 in Inghilterra e' F-I-N-I-T-A, ben vengano altri disastri.*
> 
> P.s. io la mascherina la uso solo quando vado in Italia ora.


Non capisco, leggo di oltre 33.000 casi di media l'ultima settimana, 150 morti ieri. Perché dici così?


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Non capisco, leggo di oltre 33.000 casi di media l'ultima settimana, 150 morti ieri. Perché dici così?


Immagino perchè 150 morti/die facendo vita pre-pandemica siano accettabili.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Novembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> Non capisco, leggo di oltre 33.000 casi di media l'ultima settimana, 150 morti ieri. Perché dici così?



Perchè in UK hanno scelto (fortunati loro) di mettersi il covid alle spalle e guardare oltre.
150 morti al giorno saranno considerati come un prezzo congruo da pagare per tornare alla vita di prima.

In italia invece viaggiamo a 50 morti al giorno.
Ma abbiamo il greencazz,a breve il supergreencazz,abbiamo gli allontanamenti da lavoro se non mostri il greencazz,poi immunità di gregge al 70%,poi no,aumentiamola al 75. Oh no,il 75% si è già vaccinato,allora aumentiamola fino al 80,poi 85,poi 90,poi i bimbi,i cani,i gatti,tutti i pets.
Poi tamponi,mascherina,a breve nuovo lockdown,terza dose,qurta dose,poi ci sarà da salvaguardare pasqua e allora nuovamente zone gialle,verdi,rosse,bianche,poi arriva la nuov avariante dlta plus e allora nuovamente mascherine da indossare anche all'aperto,distanziamento e tutto in loop fino a data da destinarsi.


----------



## The P (22 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Immagino perchè 150 morti/die facendo vita pre-pandemica siano accettabili.


sempre 150 morti in un giorno sono...


----------



## Raryof (22 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè in UK hanno scelto (fortunati loro) di mettersi il covid alle spalle e guardare oltre.
> 150 morti al giorno saranno considerati come un prezzo congruo da pagare per tornare alla vita di prima.
> 
> In italia invece viaggiamo a 50 morti al giorno.
> ...


Questi aspetti tipici e condizionanti dell'essere umano sono ciò che ci rendono inferiori a qualsiasi altra specie vivente sulla terra.
Perché siamo condizionabili e bastano i numeri, basta il bombardamento mediatico, bastano sciocchezze ripetute allo sfinimento, siamo assolutamente stupidi e da sempre il concetto di "ricco io povero tu" gioca su questa cosa, intelligente io stupido tu, è il controllo della persona attraverso degli strumenti che poi hanno portato al degrado mondiale attuale, possiamo parlare di soldi, virus, schiavismo, razze inferiori, possiamo parlare di tutto, ad oggi possiamo parlare di virus perché è uno strumento che può durare a vita ed è ben riconoscibile da tutti, ma di sicuro non vedrete mai fare la conta dei nuovi poveri sbattuti magari su ogni telegiornale in un bollettino "strategico" giornaliero, questo non destabilizzerebbe nessuno, ma salvare le persone per finta o inculcargli nella testa la paura per qualcosa di invisibile fa molto più effetto ed è strategicamente più efficace, così come è efficace usare quelle persone che sono "contro" per mettere paura o sprigionare delle incertezze, sia a loro sia a quelli che ci sono dentro, allineati e che non sanno quello che devono fare a parte prendersela con chi viene visto come "diverso" o "inferiore" o "non salvo".


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2021)

The P ha scritto:


> sempre 150 morti in un giorno sono...


Eh, scelta loro.

Impossibile arrivare a 0 morti comunque, è una battaglia persa in partenza.

Solo i china ci sono riusciti


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Novembre 2021)

colpa del pangolino.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> quando andavo alle superiori c'era il professore di fisica che diceva di essere più intelligente della calcolatrice ("L'abbiamo creata noi, quindi siamo superiori") e faceva tutto a mente, peraltro al compito era vietato usarla.
> ora sembra che un virus, anch'esso di origine artificiale come il calcolatore automatico, sia più intelligente degli scienziati e reagisca in modo imprevisto ai goffi tentativi di braccarlo.
> qualcosa è andato storto...a meno che non fosse tutto previsto


bella cretina, siamo più intelligenti anche di una zappa ma prova ad arare la terra a mani nude......


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> Ma dell'India che hanno poco più del 30% di popolazione vaccinata e hanno (secondo i dati) più meno gli stessi contagi dell'Italia non si dice più nulla?


Loro hanno fatto vaccini low cost, quindi non conviene citarli visti i miliardi che Draghi ha letteralmente sputtanato per i costosissimi vaccini mRNA. Che poi il virologo Giorlandino lo aveva detto che bisognava cambiare vaccino, ma chi glielo dice agli italiani che i loro soldi sono stati gettati nel cesso in vaccini costosissimi che ora funzionano poco? 


Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè in UK hanno scelto (fortunati loro) di mettersi il covid alle spalle e guardare oltre.
> 150 morti al giorno saranno considerati come un prezzo congruo da pagare per tornare alla vita di prima.
> 
> In italia invece viaggiamo a 50 morti al giorno.
> ...


Noi siamo governati da criminali. È chiaro che pensare di portare a zero i decessi è praticamente impossibile. In Inghilterrs hanno scelto giustamente di conviverci, visto che un prezzo da pagare ci sarà in ogni caso.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2021)

Beh dai, dal punto di vista logico, al netto di Bill Gates o un cinese qualunque che prime "invio" sulla tastiera quando vuole lanciare una nuova release, ci sta credere che più si vada avanti più vengano fuori forme altamente contagiose ( selezione naturale, tu metti "barriere", e il virus che va a riprodursi è solo quello che ha la capacità di superare queste barriere)

L' importante, come auspicano molti (basta leggere le discussioni passate), è che con il tempo le nuove versioni siano più blande.

Comunque sti caxxi, Ricciardi è il solito, sta variante non ha creato nessun casino ( a parte nel suo cervello) eccetto una presunta alta diffusione, quindi amen.

Probabilmente aveva ragione chi all' inizio scriveva che con un virus sarebbe stato come fermare l' aria con le dita.
Sta sempre un passo avanti a qualsiasi misura gli opponi.

L' unico è il barbatrucco artificiale, che sia vaccino o cura, e nemmeno quelli son infallibili al 100%


----------



## Marilson (22 Novembre 2021)

il numero di casi giornalieri e' un dato totalmente ridicolo e inutile perche', per quanto i novax possano frignare, i vaccini funzionano eccome. Ed e' proprio grazie ai vaccini se la pandemia in UK e' finita. Con il 90% della popolazione adulta vaccinata, significa che chi si contagia smaltisce il virus piuttosto in fretta con pochi sintomi se non niente del tutto. L'unico numero da tenere d'occhio sono i ricoverati in ospedale, e di riflesso i morti giornalieri (che e' una proporzione del primo). I ricoverati sono in flessione da 10 giorni ormai, e ben al di sotto della capacita' del sistema. A gennaio qui in UK avevamo 35,000 ricoverati in ospedale. Ora sono circa 8,000. Capite la differenza ora?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il numero di casi giornalieri e' un dato totalmente ridicolo e inutile perche', per quanto i novax possano frignare, i vaccini funzionano eccome. Ed e' proprio grazie ai vaccini se la pandemia in UK e' finita. Con il 90% della popolazione adulta vaccinata, significa che chi si contagia smaltisce il virus piuttosto in fretta con pochi sintomi se non niente del tutto. L'unico numero da tenere d'occhio sono i ricoverati in ospedale, e di riflesso i morti giornalieri (che e' una proporzione del primo). I ricoverati sono in flessione da 10 giorni ormai, e ben al di sotto della capacita' del sistema. A gennaio qui in UK avevamo 35,000 ricoverati in ospedale. Ora sono circa 8,000. Capite la differenza ora?


Ma non è vero, non lo sai che sono i vaccinati il vero problema? Fossimo tutti negazionisti no vax staremmo benissimo e il covid non esiaterebbe


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Novembre 2021)

Quando arrivera la Delta Pro Max ?


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il numero di casi giornalieri e' un dato totalmente ridicolo e inutile perche', per quanto i novax possano frignare, i vaccini funzionano eccome. Ed e' proprio grazie ai vaccini se la pandemia in UK e' finita. Con il 90% della popolazione adulta vaccinata, significa che chi si contagia smaltisce il virus piuttosto in fretta con pochi sintomi se non niente del tutto. L'unico numero da tenere d'occhio sono i ricoverati in ospedale, e di riflesso i morti giornalieri (che e' una proporzione del primo). I ricoverati sono in flessione da 10 giorni ormai, e ben al di sotto della capacita' del sistema. A gennaio qui in UK avevamo 35,000 ricoverati in ospedale. Ora sono circa 8,000. Capite la differenza ora?


veramente sono gli scienziati a dire che Astrazeneca non funzioni, infatti in Europa è scomparso, non i no vax
dire che si stia "benone" solo per via di Astrazeneca è paradossale

comunque non è del tutto inutile sapere dei contagi, perchè significa andare in quarantena non proprio un passatempo
ogni giorno decine di migliaia di nuovi lavoratori non possono andare sul posto di lavoro e si vanno ad aggiungere a quelli in quarantena in precedenza, è pur sempre un danno sociale

perchè paragoni gennaio con novembre ?
aspettiamo gennaio per vedere la situazione post natalizia

comunque due settimane fa è arrivato a quasi 300 morti al giorno

semplicemente molte più persone hanno preso il covid in Regno Unito e l'hanno superato, spesso a loro insaputa.
e questo non è merito dei vaccini, perchè succedeva anche nel 2020, ma di minori restrizioni.
anche in India è successo
giusto per vecchi e malati puoi riscontrare un effetto vaccini con annessa terza dose


----------



## Marilson (22 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> veramente sono gli scienziati a dire che Astrazeneca non funzioni, infatti in Europa è scomparso, non i no vax
> dire che si stia "benone" solo per via di Astrazeneca è paradossale
> 
> comunque non è del tutto inutile sapere dei contagi, perchè significa andare in quarantena non proprio un passatempo
> ...


quello che dici non e' corretto, mi spiace. I vaccini hanno funzionato, anche AZ (seppur meno efficace del Pfizer).
30mila ricoverati contro 8mila oggi. Basta e avanza. Ti ricordo io lavoro nel settore e mi occupo di questo. Parli di immunita' di gregge raggiunta con i contagi e che l'impatto dei vaccini sia ininfluente, cio' e' folle. Sei proprio fuori strada, mi spiace dirlo ma e' cosi.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quello che dici non e' corretto, mi spiace. I vaccini hanno funzionato, anche AZ (seppur meno efficace del Pfizer).
> 30mila ricoverati contro 8mila oggi. Basta e avanza. Ti ricordo io lavoro nel settore e mi occupo di questo. Parli di immunita' di gregge raggiunta con i contagi e che l'impatto dei vaccini sia ininfluente, cio' e' folle. Sei proprio fuori strada, mi spiace dirlo ma e' cosi.


se avesse funzionato Astrazeneca non l'avrebbero fatto sparire, è un danno economico sai perchè le dosi da contratto comunque gliele devi pagare anche se non le vuoi usare per scelta unilaterale.
a meno che non vuoi dire che siano tutti prezzolati con mazzette dalle aziende a mrna.
in Regno Unito lo usano per avere gli stabilimenti in casa e non aspettare i tempi altrui.

certo che è ininfluente per le persone sane e giovani, questi con il covid giocavano alla playstation nel 2020 senza vaccino


----------



## Marilson (22 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> se avesse funzionato Astrazeneca non l'avrebbero fatto sparire, è un danno economico sai perchè le dosi da contratto comunque gliele devi pagare.
> a meno che non vuoi dire che siano tutti prezzolati con mazzette dalle aziende a mrna.
> 
> certo che è ininfluente per le persone sane e giovani, questi con il covid giocavano alla playstation nel 2020 senza vaccino


il problema dell'AZ e' la sua sicurezza (rischio trombosi). Solo quello. La scelta di passare a Pfizer e' stata dettata da quello, unito anche al 20-30% di effiacia in piu'. Non tutti i progetti hanno lo stesso successo e Pfizer/Moderna si sono rivelati essere il cavallo vincente. AZ ha contributo comunque, perche' non ha mandato la gente in ospedale (nonostante un alto numero di contagiati sintomatici con doppia dose, io ne conosco personalmente almeno 2/3).

Poi, che tu lo reputi ininfluente rimane una tua opinione personale non suffragata dai fatti. Mi dispiace essere brutale, ma hai un accesso parziale alle informazioni, manchi di competenza e soprattutto non vivi qui. 

Personalmente, credo che tra lo UK's chief scientific adviser Sir Patrick Vallance e Andris di Milanworld, con tutto il rispetto, ha piu' autorita' la voce del primo.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il problema dell'AZ e' la sua sicurezza (rischio trombosi). Solo quello. La scelta di passare a Pfizer e' stata dettata da quello, unito anche al 20-30% di effiacia in piu'. Non tutti i progetti hanno lo stesso successo e Pfizer/Moderna si sono rivelati essere il cavallo vincente. AZ ha contributo comunque, perche' non ha mandato la gente in ospedale (nonostante un alto numero di contagiati sintomatici con doppia dose, io ne conosco personalmente almeno 2/3).
> 
> Poi, che tu lo reputi ininfluente rimane una tua opinione personale non suffragata dai fatti. Mi dispiace essere brutale, ma hai un accesso parziale alle informazioni, manchi di competenza e soprattutto non vivi qui.
> 
> Personalmente, credo che tra lo UK's chief scientific adviser Sir Patrick Vallance e Andris di Milanworld, con tutto il rispetto, ha piu' autorita' la voce del primo.


le informazioni sono pubbliche, non siamo in Cina.
puoi trovare qualsiasi cosa, non serve risiedere in un luogo per sapere.

i fatti sono evidenti: i giovani e sani con alfa superavano per quasi totalità l'infezione senza conseguenze gravi, con delta è leggermente peggiorata la situazione ma nulla di paragonabile ai contagiati di età matura e persone malate

morale della storia: si sono vaccinati più per utilità sociale che personale


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Novembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Perchè in UK hanno scelto (fortunati loro) di mettersi il covid alle spalle e guardare oltre.
> *150 morti al giorno saranno considerati come un prezzo congruo da pagare per tornare alla vita di prima*.
> 
> In italia invece viaggiamo a 50 morti al giorno.
> ...


Mi stanno sui marons gli anglosassoni e la loro boria, ma nemmeno col loro superEgo arrivano a pensare certe stronxate.


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> le informazioni sono pubbliche, non siamo in Cina.
> puoi trovare qualsiasi cosa, non serve risiedere in un luogo per sapere.
> 
> i fatti sono evidenti: i giovani e sani con alfa superavano per quasi totalità l'infezione senza conseguenze gravi, con delta è leggermente peggiorata la situazione ma nulla di paragonabile ai contagiati di età matura e persone malate
> ...


la dottoressa Bolgan come tanti altri , affermano da mesi che sono i vaccinati a selezionare le varianti.
sempre piu contagiose, e sempre piu dannose per l'uomo.
soluzione? smettere di vaccinare.


----------



## Marilson (22 Novembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la dottoressa Bolgan come tanti altri , affermano da mesi che sono i vaccinati a selezionare le varianti.
> sempre piu contagiose, e sempre piu dannose per l'uomo.
> soluzione? smettere di vaccinare.



quando fake news del genere, debunkate eoni fa, prendono piede in questo modo sulla gente e' a quel punto che si deve realizzare come la vaccinazione non puo' piu' oramai essere una scelta ma un obbligo. Non si sarebbe dovuti arrivare a questo, ma oramai e' inevitabile. Ben venga il green pass per solo vaccinati dunque.


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quando fake news del genere, debunkate eoni fa, prendono piede in questo modo sulla gente e' a quel punto che si deve realizzare come la vaccinazione non puo' piu' oramai essere una scelta ma un obbligo. Non si sarebbe dovuti arrivare a questo, ma oramai e' inevitabile. Ben venga il green pass per solo vaccinati dunque.


non servono le fake news che personalmente non cito mai, bastano le notizie ufficiali per non assecondare la narrativa vigente e sono certo che un domani queste misure improvvisate verranno valutate male dalla storia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quando fake news del genere, debunkate eoni fa, prendono piede in questo modo sulla gente e' a quel punto che si deve realizzare come la vaccinazione non puo' piu' oramai essere una scelta ma un obbligo. Non si sarebbe dovuti arrivare a questo, ma oramai e' inevitabile. Ben venga il green pass per solo vaccinati dunque.


Credo che l'obbligo vaccinale sia in realtà una chimera, benchè molti lo invochino a gran voce. Più si vuole imporre il vaccino con la forza più si troverà l'ostinazione da parte della gente a non sottoporsi a un trattamento sanitario che non può essere obbligatorio. Esiste il diritto, norme europee sovraordinate persino a quelle italiane... non è che distruggiamo la democrazia per il covid, perchè altrimenti vale tutto, si potrà giustificare qualsiasi azione repressiva per il covid.


----------



## raducioiu (22 Novembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahah daje!
> 
> Comunque, fateci caso. Fino a poco tempo fa i tamponi erano la salvezza assoluta. Tamponavano anche in mezzo alla strada, praticamente. Ora sono diventati il male assoluto! E' LA SCENZA, bellezza!



L'altro giorno Buri0ni nella sua consueta opera di disinformazione e propaganda ha persino detto che sono pericolosi per la salute e causano più eventi avversi dei vaccini


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Novembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Walter Ricciardi, consulente di Speranza, su Radio Capital mette in guardia dalla prossima variante dominante.
> 
> "Occhio alla Delta PLUS. Anch'essa nata in Inghilterra, sarà dominante lì tra due mesi e successivamente in Italia.
> Infetta il 15-20 % in più della Delta. Non è più pericolosa, ma super contagiosa. E' come la varicella. Ogni positivo ne contagerà 8 e 9.
> Non possiamo più permetterci i falsi negativi dei tamponi. A rischio è la tenuta dell'efficacia dei vaccini."


Admin,è già pronta la nuova versione dell'antivirus? Software delta premium


----------



## mil77 (22 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Credo che l'obbligo vaccinale sia in realtà una chimera, benchè molti lo invochino a gran voce. Più si vuole imporre il vaccino con la forza più si troverà l'ostinazione da parte della gente a non sottoporsi a un trattamento sanitario che non può essere obbligatorio. Esiste il diritto, norme europee sovraordinate persino a quelle italiane... non è che distruggiamo la democrazia per il covid, perchè altrimenti vale tutto, si potrà giustificare qualsiasi azione repressiva per il covid.


Va bene avere le proprie idee, ma cambiare il diritto a proprio piacimento anche no...Come già detto più e più volte il vaccino può essere reso obbligatorio dallo Stato quando e come gli pare...non lo fanno solo per una questione politica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Va bene avere le proprie idee, ma cambiare il diritto a proprio piacimento anche no...Come già detto più e più volte il vaccino può essere reso obbligatorio dallo Stato quando e come gli pare...non lo fanno solo per una questione politica.


Non è per nulla così. Ci sono innanzitutto sentenze da parte della corte costituzionale che spiegano quando si può rendere obbligatorio un trattamento sanitario. Ci vogliono una serie di condizioni che al momento questi vaccini non soddisfano in modo certo e incontrovertibile. Poi c'è il discorso delle norme europee da affrontare, in particolare la risoluzione europea 2383 e 2361 che al momento dicono espressamente che non è possibile obbligare i cittadini a vaccinarsi. Certo, Draghi e tanti piccoli fautori della dittatura sanitaria auspicano l'obbligo, ma ad oggi non è possibile.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dopo la premium ci sarà la Gold che ci trasforma in scimmioni dorati come goku


Spettacolo. Quella la vorrei. Ma poi regredendo, c’è possibilità di diventare super sayan di 4 livello?


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si ma diamola tutta la notizia, Ricciardi ha anche detto "anche questa e' nata in Inghilterra, dove continuano a fare disastri". Se il "disastro" significa essere tornati nel 2019, perche' continuo a ripetere la pandemia da Covid 19 in Inghilterra e' F-I-N-I-T-A, ben vengano altri disastri.
> 
> P.s. io la mascherina la uso solo quando vado in Italia ora.


È inutile, ormai qui per gli ultrà del covid, l’uk è satana, l’esempio da non seguire, il male assoluto. Fake news, falsità, bestialità. Poi come fai a non pensare male dai..
Beati voi che state fuori dall’uk e va fatto un plauso a Boris


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, dal punto di vista logico, al netto di Bill Gates o un cinese qualunque che prime "invio" sulla tastiera quando vuole lanciare una nuova release, ci sta credere che più si vada avanti più vengano fuori forme altamente contagiose ( selezione naturale, tu metti "barriere", e il virus che va a riprodursi è solo quello che ha la capacità di superare queste barriere)
> 
> L' importante, come auspicano molti (basta leggere le discussioni passate), è che con il tempo le nuove versioni siano più blande.
> 
> ...


Ohhh finalmente…


----------



## pazzomania (22 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ohhh finalmente…


Calma.

Il fatto di dire che il virus sia di fatto inarrestabile, non significa mica che i lockdown ad ospedali pieni siano stati sbagliati.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Calma.
> 
> Il fatto di dire che il virus sia di fatto inarrestabile, non significa mica che i lockdown ad ospedali pieni siano stati sbagliati.


No ma vuol dire avere consapevolezza che non si può fare la lotta contro i mulini a vento. Che tanto il contagio zero è utopia e la via da seguire è quella d’Albione


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è per nulla così. Ci sono innanzitutto sentenze da parte della corte costituzionale che spiegano quando si può rendere obbligatorio un trattamento sanitario. Ci vogliono una serie di condizioni che al momento questi vaccini non soddisfano in modo certo e incontrovertibile. Poi c'è il discorso delle norme europee da affrontare, in particolare la risoluzione europea 2383 e 2361 che al momento dicono espressamente che non è possibile obbligare i cittadini a vaccinarsi. Certo, Draghi e tanti piccoli fautori della dittatura sanitaria auspicano l'obbligo, ma ad oggi non è possibile.


Sì insiste ehhh su questa convinzione...
in Italia prima del virus hanno messo l'obbligo per certi vaccini ok? ci siamo? poi sempre nella stessa Italia c'erano famiglie che obiettavano e protestavano e quindi si rifiutavano di farlo fare ai propri figli! Ok
la memoria arriva a quell'epoca?

Non sono passati secoli eh.. quindi cosa ha fatto il governo? a sanzionato pesanti multe (caso mai) per chi si rifiutava! non so voi.. ma io se uno stato vuole OBBLIGARE un vaccino gli vieto di andare a scuola.. e non mi parlate adesso di diritto all'istruzione! perché ADESSO ci stanno vietando il diritto al LAVORO! e la repubblica italiana con la costituzione dovrebbe tutelare la repubblica italiana fondata sul lavoro!! Detto questo mi sembra che le mamme si fossero rifiutate lo stesso malgrado le sanzioni...

Obbligo ! io ho un'altra idea di obbligo non so voi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Novembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Spettacolo. Quella la vorrei. Ma poi regredendo, c’è possibilità di diventare super sayan di 4 livello?


Ultra istinto!!! così iniziano a usarlo bene!


----------



## mil77 (22 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è per nulla così. Ci sono innanzitutto sentenze da parte della corte costituzionale che spiegano quando si può rendere obbligatorio un trattamento sanitario. Ci vogliono una serie di condizioni che al momento questi vaccini non soddisfano in modo certo e incontrovertibile. Poi c'è il discorso delle norme europee da affrontare, in particolare la risoluzione europea 2383 e 2361 che al momento dicono espressamente che non è possibile obbligare i cittadini a vaccinarsi. Certo, Draghi e tanti piccoli fautori della dittatura sanitaria auspicano l'obbligo, ma ad oggi non è possibile.


Visto che citi la Corte Costituzionale c'è la sentenza del 1990 che è chiarissima proprio in materia di vaccini, tant'è che in Italia ce ne sono diversi obbligatori. Anche le risoluzioni europee non dicono quello...


----------



## Andris (22 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi la Corte Costituzionale c'è la sentenza del 1990 che è chiarissima proprio in materia di vaccini, tant'è che in Italia ce ne sono diversi obbligatori. Anche le risoluzioni europee non dicono quello...


sì e qual è la conseguenza di chi non vaccina i bambini ?
scrivilo però
non vanno al nido e alla materna, prima dell'obbligo scolastico che scatta dalla scuola elementare.
per inciso certe famiglie non li iscrivevano a prescindere, non essendo appunto obbligatorio.
alla prima elementare senza la vaccinazione i genitori vengono convocati e, se confermano il rifiuto alla vaccinazione, prendono una multa da cento a cinquecento euro.
fine della discussione vaccinazione.
nel mentre possono partecipare a qualsiasi altra attività comunitaria senza che nessuno chieda loro vaccinazione.
capirai che pena intollerabile...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ultra istinto!!! così iniziano a usarlo bene!


Si ma la variante Migatte no Gokui (ultra istinto) è difficile da utilizzare


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Novembre 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Visto che citi la Corte Costituzionale c'è la sentenza del 1990 che è chiarissima proprio in materia di vaccini, tant'è che in Italia ce ne sono diversi obbligatori. Anche le risoluzioni europee non dicono quello...


Ti ripeto che non è come dici tu. Le risoluzioni europee dicono esattamente quello e i presupposti di un obbligo vaccinale non ci sono visto che si tratta di vaccini ad autorizzazione condizionata, pertanto un obbligo vaccinale non sarebbe tollerato neppure dalla corte costituzionale. Gli obblighi vaccinali ci sono per altre tipologie di vaccini.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Novembre 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sì insiste ehhh su questa convinzione...
> in Italia prima del virus hanno messo l'obbligo per certi vaccini ok? ci siamo? poi sempre nella stessa Italia c'erano famiglie che obiettavano e protestavano e quindi si rifiutavano di farlo fare ai propri figli! Ok
> la memoria arriva a quell'epoca?
> 
> ...


L'obbligo è su altri vaccini su cui vi sono altri presupposti. Non è che uno si può alzare la mattina e rendere obbligatorio un vaccino, se non lo hanno fatto finora vi sono delle ragioni e non c'entra la politica, semplicemente non ci sono le condizioni per farlo. Hanno trovato questo escamotage per obbligare senza che vi sia un obbligo esplicito. Hanno violato già una parte della costituzione, quella relativa al diritto al lavoro, hanno calpestato il garante della privacy più e più volte in questi mesi, di certo non si faranno scrupoli appena vi saranno le condizioni a rendere il vaccino obbligatorio. Oggi non è possibile.


----------



## mil77 (23 Novembre 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> sì e qual è la conseguenza di chi non vaccina i bambini ?
> scrivilo però
> non vanno al nido e alla materna, prima dell'obbligo scolastico che scatta dalla scuola elementare.
> per inciso certe famiglie non li iscrivevano a prescindere, non essendo appunto obbligatorio.
> ...


Giusto tutto quello che hai detto. C'è da aggiungere però la segnalazione ai servizi sociali


----------



## mil77 (23 Novembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto che non è come dici tu. Le risoluzioni europee dicono esattamente quello e i presupposti di un obbligo vaccinale non ci sono visto che si tratta di vaccini ad autorizzazione condizionata, pertanto un obbligo vaccinale non sarebbe tollerato neppure dalla corte costituzionale. Gli obblighi vaccinali ci sono per altre tipologie di vaccini.


Difatti in Italia il vaccino x il covid è già obbligatorio x tutto il personale sanitario compreso chi lavora in ospedale in altri ruoli (cuochi, pulizie, manutenzione). Ci sono già stati diversi ricorsi tutti respinti. A breve probabilmente diventerà obbligatorio x forze dell'ordine e personale scolastico...in Austria hanno messo il vaccino obbligatorio e nessuno mi sembra abbia detto che sia in contrasto con le risoluzioni europee


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Novembre 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> quando fake news del genere, debunkate eoni fa, prendono piede in questo modo sulla gente e' a quel punto che si deve realizzare come la vaccinazione non puo' piu' oramai essere una scelta ma un obbligo. Non si sarebbe dovuti arrivare a questo, ma oramai e' inevitabile. Ben venga il green pass per solo vaccinati dunque.


il discorso è sempre lo stesso. la comunità scientifica non è a pensiero unico.


----------

